# Aire repair



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

So I think I'm going to buy an Aire raft and have it shipped. It's a few years old, but it looks good. My primary concern is mold and funk under that zipper... So in the worst case scenario the whole thing is a petri dish under there and it smells like a hippie's armpit. What kind of damage can this cause? Has anyone ever cleaned one out successfully?

Any general info. on other common problems to look for in an Aire would be appreciated too.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

It all depends on how much care was taken before storage and what climate it used to live in. My Aire is going on 8 years and smells fine. I leave it on the trailer or in the garage for a few day after a trip to let the floor baffles drain and dry completely before rolling it up. If I roll it directly after a trip, I fill it half full of air (converted shop vac hose) and let it dry.

The zippers are another issue. They are a pain in the but to get open when not properly cared for. Use a biodegradable dish soap and do not be sparring. Lather it into the zipper using a toothbrush or other brush. Then spray the whole zipper line down with a garden hose. Do this at least 2 to three times a year and directly before trying to open them. Then use more soap on the zipper as you pull it open. Pliers can help, but also wreck the zipper.

When you get the boat, clean and open the zippers and inspect the inside of the tubes and floor. See if anything has been patched (tubes or bladder) and do all future repairs by patching from the inside.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. The boat has one tear on the bottom a couple of inches long. The seller swears that the inside tube is not compromised in any way. Are these easy and cheap to fix? If I'm fixing a tear from the inside, do I need to disassemble the whole enchilada? Maybe I should just have it sent directly to Inflatable Technologies.... 

Any advice people?


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

Randaddy said:


> Thanks for the info. The boat has one tear on the bottom a couple of inches long. The seller swears that the inside tube is not compromised in any way. Are these easy and cheap to fix? If I'm fixing a tear from the inside, do I need to disassemble the whole enchilada? Maybe I should just have it sent directly to Inflatable Technologies....
> 
> Any advice people?


Randaddy,

Aire recommends that the outer shell patches be sewn on, not glued. The inner bladder is a thin material resembling a thick garbage bag. I believe that you can glue patches onto the bladder. If your boat did not come with a repair kit, I would buy one right from Aire so that you know you are using the right materials, and can buy more of it. 

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Aire Boats*

Randaddy,
I'd be more concerned about the condition of the airecells (bladders) than the outer shell. A 2" tear shouldn't be hard to fix, but I've never had to do it myself. However, we have had to replace a couple of airecells on my Super Puma over the years when they exploded due to overinflation (its not hard to do this). At $204+ per replacement airecell (today's price) this can get pretty expensive not to mention the frustration of not being able to use your boat if you don't have a spare handy. I recommend getting an air pressure gauge and keep it below 2 psi. Aire sells patch kits ($60?) and replacement airecells. I recommend getting one of each.

Stuntman Steve




DanRauer said:


> Randaddy,
> 
> Aire recommends that the outer shell patches be sewn on, not glued. The inner bladder is a thin material resembling a thick garbage bag. I believe that you can glue patches onto the bladder. If your boat did not come with a repair kit, I would buy one right from Aire so that you know you are using the right materials, and can buy more of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

randy,
The repair depends on where in the tube it is torn. You have to peel the zipper back to where the tear is, so you might have to take it apart more than you think. I use a speedy stitcher and modified the stitch so that I get a baseball stitch along the tear. Then I do a glue job from the inside. This works very well and am in the middle of a 14 inch fix right now. The best option is to do the stitching and repair at your convenience and then send or take it to a pro who can radio frequency weld a patch on the outside.

The basic patch will hold for many years, but if you are like me and use your gear to the fullest, a welded patch is the way to go.

Yeah, an extra aire cell is a good thing to keep on hand. I have never had a pressure valve, but am vigilant about letting air out of the boat when it gets hot during the day.


----------

